# Fender Sonoran



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Snapped this up yesterday, I was looking for a cheap acoustic to mess around on and maybe play a few acoustic shows with. I was originally looking into an Epiphone Hummingbird or a Yamaha of some sort, but I came across this yesterday at Bellone's in London and fell in love with it! It plays like an electric, has great features and sounds awesome, plus it's very unique looking!

Love the lake placid blue finish









And with my MIM lpb strat


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never heard of them before, but I like it


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's really nice!

Loving the colour and matching Strat headstock.
I hadn't heard of these guitars either.

I have an old Newporter with the Strat headstock, it seems to be a love it, or hate it type thing.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Got one when they first came out a few years back and still have it, BTW they were $399.00 new at that time (the Arts in Newmarket). Mine's daphne blue and never-mind the Strat headstock, it's got a Strat neck on it.

I love it as a semi-beater, it's not as loud as it could be but a great guitar with a pretty nice tone.


----------

